# Rats and kittens?



## TatsuKitty (Feb 9, 2014)

Ok, so I have Pocky still, my sweet old girl. It's hard to believe it's been so long! She's been with me over a year and a half now! But now, I also have calliope and her two kittens, Max and Nox, sharing my room. 
I'm NOT letting Calli near pocky without a cage, ever, but for nox and max, i'm not sure? It's stressful to move them every time I want to have pocky out of the cage :< So... will pocky hurt them, is what I'm wondering? I am not so worried about the babies because they can barely walk now but pocky can be pretty aggressive. The kittens are four weeks and super fluffy (they were born in my lap!)


----------



## TatsuKitty (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm going to post here and say that it all went ok. XD Pocky doesn't give a rats booty about the kittens when there's so many other things to sniff and climb on.


----------



## tab (May 5, 2015)

You'll have to get pics of them together, it would be cute


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

I have seen some cute vids on YouTube about cats and rats living together in harmony.


----------



## Amph (Apr 14, 2015)

Kittens have a 8 week socialisation period which you can introduce anything you want. I would supervise at all times as much for the kittens safety as the rats. Most adult cats would be unable to kill a rat unless they are brought up by a stray or farm cat becuase domesticated cats only use their front paws and dont deliver a killing bite, just bat with paws. I have seen wild rats kill pigeons but I exspect domesticated rats wouldn't do any harm to the kitten. Keep a spray bottle ready just incase imo.


----------



## TatsuKitty (Feb 9, 2014)

I have been pretty darn careful with both especially since one kitten may have some neuro issues but nox is in LOVE with pocky. He follows her all around the room and it is precious! I tried getting pics but they all move so fast! Gunna try again in a few so hopefully I have good luck! Their mama Callie will NOT be allowed around pocky because she is indoor outdoor and def knows her hunting.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I have 5 cats myself. I think it is adorable when pets of different species are together. But it is also very risky.

Even the most sweetest, calmest kitty in the world could easily harm or injure a rat, even on accident. And the rat could harm the cat too.

If you are going to let them be together, always supervise and never ever let your guard down. It is very easy to get into the habit and not pay 100% attention and then an accident happens.


----------



## TatsuKitty (Feb 9, 2014)

Oh I am definitely going to keep them apart when the kittens are older. They are just living in my room now which is also the ratty room! So far they just follow her around and run away when she tries to groom them haha! I finally got some pictures! I will post in the next message!


----------



## TatsuKitty (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

They are really cute together but I have to stress this. You Have To Be Ready To Separate Them In An Instant.


----------



## TatsuKitty (Feb 9, 2014)

Oh I am I promise. They never ever at without me and I watch them like a hawk the whole time. The kittens are getting a little big now so I am probably going to keep them apart from now on. I just don't want anything to happen to pocky!


----------



## Rodents in the Rain (Jul 4, 2015)

My rat Nancy (rest in peace, sweetie) used to be great with my cats. When she'd free range in the house, my cats would occasionally take an interest in her and stalk or paw at her. But Nancy new when the cats needed a "reassuring" nip to calm down and watch their claws.  I think there was a point when my cats understood the fact that Nancy was different from the types of rats they hunted outside... It was quite cute to see how independent and feisty she was. But she did have a soft side. When my cat had a litter of kittens, Nancy would groom them.


----------



## CleverRat (Mar 9, 2014)

I am fostering a little kitten named Smoky who is around six weeks old. I showed her to my rats through the bars and they were terrified and ran into the safety of their hammocks. Smoky wasn't trying to hurt them, she was just looking at them and sniffing. I highly doubt Smoky would try to hurt my rats, but the rats are too scared to be friends.


----------



## TatsuKitty (Feb 9, 2014)

Sadly, Max had to be put down. He ended up with fading kitten syndrome. He faded for about four days before I finally had him put down. Nox is really feisty and started trying to stalk Pocky a bit so they ahven't been allowed out together at all anymore. Nox crawled up on the cage and pocky bit him so I think she's good with not hanging out anymore either haha


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear about Max, Tatsukitty.  

I think you made a good call to separate Nox and Pocky.


----------

